# SingleSpeed Build



## Nigel182 (3 Jul 2011)

As i'm building yet another Singlespeed due to my last one being reversed over by a "Muppet Learner"

had it suggested by wheres_my_beard that I start a Topic showing start to finish......

So here it is Frame and Forks are a Duell (Dutch made) roadbike.
















obviously a way to go till completion but hopefully ready for the FNRttC Newhaven / Brighton Booze Fest.


----------



## Nigel182 (3 Jul 2011)

Today front wheel arrived to get Project started, rear wheel was saved from last bike....

Not sure but am looking to replace Front with the same as rear...but think it looks OK as is but not 100% sure (Opinions gratefully accepted).









Obviously waiting for Chain, Handlebars (drops) hopefully winging' their way from the 'Bay' as I type this, along with Brakes.


----------



## Nigel182 (8 Jul 2011)

Bars,Brakes, now in and on....Bike at LBS having Bartape done as I can tape them but not to well and want this done Pukka as if I tape them I'll notice all the niggling bits wrong with the job.


Had to go with an A Head Stem converter as getting bars for the Quill stem was taking too long but this will be sorted at a later date.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (8 Jul 2011)

What kind of drops have you gone for?


----------



## Nigel182 (9 Jul 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> What kind of drops have you gone for?





Have gone with a pair of Condor Strada at the moment until I can sort out a set of bars to fit the Cinelli Quill stem that came with the Frame.


----------



## Nigel182 (11 Jul 2011)

Bike almost finished but back on the Road now







with Tektro Dual Pivot Brakes and Tektro Levers
Condor Strada Handlebars with Condor Bartape and a Brooks Swift Saddle.

1/8 inch Track Chain with Miche 48 tooth chainring and 18 tooth freewheel...Gearing seems about right for around here.

Not sure about getting a Front wheel to match the rear as i'm liking the look at present (but that may change !!! )








All that's needed now is a quill stem but that's on the To Do List.


Rides like a dream am well impressed with it.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (11 Jul 2011)

I'm impressed, it looks great! You should give yourself a nice pat on the back for that.





Personnally I'd like to see it with a matching front wheel, but it looks cool as it is.


----------



## calibanzwei (12 Jul 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Nigel182 (20 Jul 2011)

Bike now how I want it 

Got a Cinelli Quill Stem,
Cinelli 63-40 Drop Handlebars,
Retro Bar Tape,
and a Campagnolo G3 Scirroco Front Wheel.

Pics will be up Tomorrow after going on the London Parks Ride.


----------



## Bicycle (20 Jul 2011)

Stay with the mis-matched wheels!

You know you want to.

I had a bearing failure on my fixie and had to 'borrow' my son's Campag G3.

I like the 'Bitza' look so much that he might not get the wheel back now.

I think a 'saved-from-the-grave' Fixie ought not to have too many aesthetically harmonious parts.

I may be alone in this, but that's what I think.

Lovely bike, by the way.


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Jul 2011)

Looking good, +1 for matching wheels, but each to their own. Query chain tension though, seems a tad slack IMO.






I use one of these on my fixed gear, TUGGNUT. I'd advise it with your dropouts.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jul 2011)

Snice that.


----------



## Nigel182 (20 Jul 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Looking good, +1 for matching wheels, but each to their own. Query chain tension though, seems a tad slack IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cheers,

am looking into chain tension as it tends to go slack after a couple of rides... think the TUGGNUT is for rear facing dropouts but will have a try.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (21 Jul 2011)

Tighten those axle nuts to within a (lb per) inch of their lives.

Be sure to get a tensioner that is suitable for fixed gear riding. I wouldn't suggest a sprung tensioner from experience on my single speed but something like the gusset bachelor _may_ be useful as it provides fixed tension.


----------



## Nigel182 (21 Jul 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Tighten those axle nuts to within a (lb per) inch of their lives.
> 
> Be sure to get a tensioner that is suitable for fixed gear riding. I wouldn't suggest a sprung tensioner from experience on my single speed but something like the gusset bachelor _may_ be useful as it provides fixed tension.




Have tightened up the Axle Nuts as tight as possible....am going to try a chain tug on it although with front facing dropouts could be difficult have two sorts on order then if not successful will let of of the Mechanics at work try and modify it.....


All else fails will try the Gusset Bachelor...will get in touch with them today and see if it will fit onto the old Deralieur Hanger that is still on the bike.


----------



## Nigel182 (21 Jul 2011)

As is today...

All that's left..Sort out Chain Tensioner Arrangement.

Alternate between Flat Pedal and SPD's as Toe Overlap an Issue..... can't be arsed with Shorter Cranks don't think 5mm will make much of a Differance??


----------



## wheres_my_beard (21 Jul 2011)

That looks like you could do some serious mileage on that.

What's the dangly red bit on the crossbar?


----------



## Zoiders (21 Jul 2011)

I hate to say this but for fecks sake don't try using a SS chain tensioner with fixed, even if it's not a spring loaded design as it will fail in rapid order.

Your drop out's look like they have just enough room in them to make fixed work, you will just have to experiment with sprocket and ring szies to get the tension correct, it's not a magic gear but it's not far off.

Once again as well - no tensioner, ever.


----------



## Nigel182 (21 Jul 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> That looks like you could do some serious mileage on that.
> 
> What's the dangly red bit on the crossbar?




Its a threaded holder for a Race Number... 

Duell Bikes were made in Holland as Pukka Race Bikes...... bit outta my league but adds to the bike overall...


----------



## Nigel182 (21 Jul 2011)

Zoiders said:


> I hate to say this but for fecks sake don't try using a SS chain tensioner with fixed, even if it's not a spring loaded design as it will fail in rapid order.
> 
> Your drop out's look like they have just enough room in them to make fixed work, you will just have to experiment with sprocket and ring szies to get the tension correct, it's not a magic gear but it's not far off.
> 
> Once again as well - no tensioner, ever.



Running it as singlespeed... just cant seem to get on with Riding Fixed.....

Will probably end up with some sort of Chain Tug as after a couple of rides the axle moves forward enough to slacken the chain...No matter how tight I do up the Axle Nuts.


----------



## Zoiders (21 Jul 2011)

Simple answer is to splash out on better track nuts, dura-ace ones have more agressive captive washer serrations that don't flatten or deform, stripping the paint off the faces of the drop out's is recomended as well, a lot of frames come prepped like that, it's easy to make a neat job of it. 

If it's only SS then you don't need or want it to be bar tight like a fixed chain anyway.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Jul 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Once again as well - no tensioner, ever.



Mine work a treat


----------



## wheres_my_beard (21 Jul 2011)

I suppose that as long as there is movement in the axle nut, any chain tensioner will have limited value.

If you can get a tug to hook behind the dropout and pull the axle, that would be the best solution, but you may need to modify, or bend/force it into postion.


----------



## Zoiders (21 Jul 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Mine work a treat


Not with fixed they won't.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Jul 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Not with fixed they won't.



No intention of getting into an argument over this, fact is, I only ride my Langster Steel fixed, and the Tuggnut does what it says on the tin


----------



## 2old2care (21 Jul 2011)

I really like your seatpost, where did you get it?


----------



## Nigel182 (21 Jul 2011)

2old2care said:


> I really like your seatpost, where did you get it?




Thanks...it's a Miche Supertype brought it at a Bike Jumble
but its still available new and in a wide range of colours too... Google's amazing.....thought they only did Silver !!!!!


----------



## Zoiders (21 Jul 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> No intention of getting into an argument over this, fact is, I only ride my Langster Steel fixed, and the Tuggnut does what it says on the tin


I don't think you are referring to the same thing old chap, chain tugs and an arm tensioner are not the same thing.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (22 Jul 2011)

tuggnut example :






chain tensioner example:


----------



## Nigel182 (22 Jul 2011)

Just got a chain Tug for Horizontal Dropouts..... modified with a fair amount of Filing to get it to fit the Forward Facing Dropout....

Takes up the Tension nice.... will have to do a few rides to report back on how it's going....














Must admit that the Surly Tuggnut does look better...and it opens beer bottles too!!!!



Don't think the Chain Tensioner would work as the Drive side always seemd to shift forward in the Dropout after a few rides.


----------



## AlexStevens (25 Jul 2011)

http://buildingabicycle.tumblr.com/


----------



## wheres_my_beard (25 Jul 2011)

That chain looks so much better with that tug on.  

Could you show a pic of what you did to it to make it fit?


----------



## Nigel182 (26 Jul 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> That chain looks so much better with that tug on.
> 
> Could you show a pic of what you did to it to make it fit?




Thanks it Defo works....

All I did was remove the raised Square next to the Axle hole in the Picture.
As This particular Dropout was designed for Rear Facing Track Dropouts See Pic below......Took an age with a File but got there in the end got the Pair of Tugs from that well know and dead handy website Charliethebikemonger.com


----------



## wheres_my_beard (27 Jul 2011)

Good job!! Very resourceful. And patient.


----------



## Nigel182 (3 Aug 2011)

Front wheel now arrived and fitted will still keep the Campag one.... for occasional use....

Also sorted the Toe Overlap...wot a 'Donut !!!! didn't realise Toe Clips came in sizes so smaller one fitted no issues at all now 'Doh !!!!


----------

